# 123.ie home insurance through "Wellington Group"



## potnoodler (7 Jun 2005)

just got some good quotes for home insurance from 123.ie, considerably less than through brokers and direct nearly €100 in difference. however a friend of mine mentioned that those policies are tru "Wellington group" based in the UK . I checked 123.ie website and they stated they only insure tru Allianz for home insurance and googled for wellington(nothing) , I do intend on calling them tomorrow but would like to know if anyone has any history they'd like to mention. Possibilty is Wellington may be a subsidiary of Allianz and if so how reliable are this well-known company in comparison to others.

While everything is in the small print the my idea with any insurance is that it's only a bill until you need it, so don't want to have to fight it in court because "the fire originated in neighbors house so you're not covered you need to your sue neighbour" or other BS scenario.

always very suspicious of a good deal even though it may well be that everyone else is overcharging. Needless to say they all regulated by the Irish Financial Services Regulatory Authority, but what does that really guarantee     http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## Guest127 (8 Jun 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

car insurance up on 10th june.  2002 Toyota Corolla. Got bumph from Totota few weeks ago, usual crap. 50% of Jury/Doyle hotels. €10 off next Totota main dealer service (ok this is useful) and a flyer to state that 123.ie is toyota's 'insurer' and to  go to 123.ie/toyota for a quotation. in the meantime I tried Hibernian Direct over the net and also phoned up aa insurances. last week my reminder from one direct came by post. comprehensive. two named drivers car value €12,000 annual mileage 13,000 and full no claims.
result: hibernian direct  €384.90
          One Direct ( hibernian policy) €385 
          AA Insurance (think it might be Allianz) €502
          & a REFUSAL to quote from 123.ie

So much for Toyota and their Toyota cover. might build the best cars in the world but not the best insurance


----------



## potnoodler (8 Jun 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

Just got off the phone with 123.ie seems that they’re no more or less solely using Wellingtonhttp   instead of Allianz now due to cheaper quotes (website info not updated, thought this was misleading).

123.ie are the only brokers quoting them, but they do have assessors here. They have only been operating here for couple of years and are under written by Lloyds also regulated by the Irish Financial regulatory, all claims and contact goes through 123.ie to be dealt with in the UK, and the person I spoke to said they were very quick dealing with claims and no complaints so far.


----------



## Geegee (21 Jun 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

Just had an online quote from 123.ie and they are way cheaper than anyone else. Is it a good policy that they offer? I can't find policy wording - is there anything that they are leaving out to reduce the price?


----------



## potnoodler (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

still unsure on it, they still offer alianz quotes (about  €100 more) sorely tempted just don't want to fork out a discounted rate if you're not really insured or have to go down a legal route to get paid- hard to say but 123.ie lady said that 85% of customers that were with allianz went with wellington.
on the positive side is that it may be just a good rate to get a foothold in marketshare, so could well be a good deal


----------



## Crunchie (2 Jul 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*



			
				Geegee said:
			
		

> Just had an online quote from 123.ie and they are way cheaper than anyone else. Is it a good policy that they offer? I can't find policy wording - is there anything that they are leaving out to reduce the price?



Just got my renewal from 123.ie and as mentioned above they gave me a rate for Wellington and a higher one to remain with Allianz. In the meantime I got a better quote from www.fbd.ie Note that the online quote doesn't include accidental damage but that's made clear. I requsted a call back and this was pointed out straight away - it added less than €10 to the quote.


----------



## demoivre (4 Jul 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

I have had my house insurance with 123.ie for three years with no hassle. You can opt for a higher excess to get a better quote - my excess is € 500 but my premium is far less than any competitors quotes.


----------



## ninsaga (5 Jul 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*

House insurance also up for renewal wih 123.ie ...I rang them re Wellington & it looks as if they are switching alot of their business over to them..it saves me about €100. The funny thing though is that if I wanted to by by CC over the phone that they wanted to charge me a levy of about 2%!

ninsaga


----------



## Crunchie (5 Jul 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*



			
				ninsaga said:
			
		

> The funny thing though is that if I wanted to by by CC over the phone that they wanted to charge me a levy of about 2%!



Just looking at my own 123.ie renewal letter and while it does say "If you would like to pay by credit card we can process this over the phone" it doesn't mention anything about charging me for the privilege.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*



			
				Crunchie said:
			
		

> Just looking at my own 123.ie renewal letter and while it does say "If you would like to pay by credit card we can process this over the phone" it doesn't mention anything about charging me for the privilege.


...

ring them & ask them...seems crazy but that's what they do.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (6 Jul 2005)

Hi I just got our house insurance renewed with Wellington with 123.ie. They did state when i phoned them that there would be a 2% surcharge for paying with credit  card. If you have access to a Laser card there is no surcharge that is how i paid with. They same normally goes for Car insurance especially with brokers some charge extra.


----------



## Crunchie (6 Jul 2005)

I think the practice of not mentioning the CC surcharge until you phone to renew is a bit questionable. As it turns out it won't be an issue for me this year because FBD offered a more competitive quote for a better level of cover.

Might be just an introductory offer but the €20+ I saved is better in my pocket.


----------



## CathyK (19 Oct 2005)

Just got my renewal from 123.ie they said i could save over a 100 euro by moving from allianz to wellington .So i go to Allianz Direct and the quote from them is only 13 euro more than wellington.The quote from Allianz is using the information on the renewal notice.


----------



## Dipole (22 Oct 2005)

My contents insurance with FBD was about 20% cheaper than 123.ie.

No relationship with either company.

Just got my motor quote and FBD are €200 cheaper than 123.ie and 123.ie's quote for both Contents or Car insurance weren't actually too unreasonable.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Oct 2005)

got my reminder last week. hib through one direct. rang and queried some of the details ie accidental damage. transpires this is for 'spilling' paint on carpet etc. next was the all risks. most of this relates to items that might be lost/stolen outside the home but didnt cover an engagement ring which is the only item worth covering for such eventuality . (Required a valuation which I am finding very hard to get as better half has heard those scare stories too) . anyway started of with a quote of around €480.  by changing the cover for contents to 'standard' and removing all risks the quote is now €380. must find out more about insuring that ring though.


----------



## Kiddo (16 Nov 2005)

*Re: 123.ie*



			
				ninsaga said:
			
		

> House insurance also up for renewal wih 123.ie ...I rang them re Wellington & it looks as if they are switching alot of their business over to them..it saves me about €100. The funny thing though is that if I wanted to by by CC over the phone that they wanted to charge me a levy of about 2%!
> 
> ninsaga


 
They are passing on the % the credit card company charge them to process the transaction. AFAIK Visa charge 3% of the transaction and American Express charge 5%


----------



## Dipole (18 Nov 2005)

As I said before, for me FBD were cheaper than 123.ie and I paid by CC with no levy charged.


----------

